# December Challenge #1:  Snow Princess/Winter Wonderland!



## Juneplum (Dec 2, 2005)

Well hello lovelies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Okay, here's the 1st of our annual December challenges: 

*SNOW PRINCESS!!*

If you recall, we did this challenge last year too, and had some GREAT member pics so we decided to make it an annual event!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Show us your best icy hot Snow Princess/Winter Wonderland look! As inspiration, here's a pic of the fab Sephora catalog cover!






Ok girls and boys, post away!


----------



## user3 (Dec 2, 2005)

YAY! I am going to do mine in the morning!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 2, 2005)

This appeals to me..getting excited now..


----------



## a_parting_gift (Dec 2, 2005)

oh my - when I got the catalog in the mail, I thought "I MUST recreate this!" Now I have an excuse.


----------



## user4 (Dec 2, 2005)

i want to try this... but i need to go buy some makeup... i dont think i have anything remotely white!!! lol


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_i want to try this... but i need to go buy some makeup... i dont think i have anything remotely white!!! lol_

 

that pics was only inspiration! it's all about how YOU interpret what a snow princess would look like, whether it's pearly white like the cover or with shimmery reds, or frosty blues!


----------



## user4 (Dec 2, 2005)

wheni think snowy princess i think white!!! i need white!!! lol... besides... its an excuse... lol LET ME GET MY WHITE AND STOP TRYING TO TALK ME OUT OF IT!!! LMAO


----------



## stacey (Dec 2, 2005)

ooo this'll be fun! i'll do this next week after I come back from Vegas.


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_ LET ME GET MY WHITE AND STOP TRYING TO TALK ME OUT OF IT!!! LMAO_


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Dec 2, 2005)

i posted this on the last challange but i think it works well on this one better!

i dont know if you can do it but ima do it!


----------



## Jaim (Dec 2, 2005)

That is so cute!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 2, 2005)

wow. that's SO pretty! i love the stars =)


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 2, 2005)

thats awesome!! lol i love the stars too. oh btw what did u use on ur lips?


----------



## KJam (Dec 3, 2005)

Very beautiful - loved it in the last challenge too!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_thats awesome!! lol i love the stars too. oh btw what did u use on ur lips?_

 
 um i used...

MAC lip liner-stripdown
MAC lustre lipstick- midimauve
and alot of vasaline!


----------



## belencina (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_i posted this on the last challange but i think it works well on this one better!

i dont know if you can do it but ima do it!




_

 

It´s very beatiful! I love it!!


----------



## Joke (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh my god that's pretty!!!!!!
Awesome!


----------



## mzaznimpossible (Dec 3, 2005)

*Blargle... still making mistakes on here..*

newbie!


----------



## mzaznimpossible (Dec 3, 2005)

*my attempt*

Ok no laughing... I tried my best.  

Blowing you a kiss:






Looking kind of like a very happy drunken snow princess:


----------



## laceymeow (Dec 3, 2005)

ok this is my first attempt... but i'll do a better one later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was thinking a cold snow princess  i don't know why i'm even posting this, it's pretty bad and just a closed eye shot.


----------



## mzaznimpossible (Dec 3, 2005)

lacy that is so pretty!!  what colors did you use?


----------



## laceymeow (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzaznimpossible* 
_lacy that is so pretty!!  what colors did you use?_

 
aww thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i used canton candy paint, kitchmas pigment (on brows too  lol), frozen white pigment, pink matte pigment, hard candy slick (?) e/s, and flirt mascara (i forget which formula)


----------



## aquarius11 (Dec 4, 2005)

You girls have done a great job so far!!!  Y'all look AWESOME!!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_i posted this on the last challange but i think it works well on this one better!

i dont know if you can do it but ima do it!




_

 
This Is Sooooooo Beautifulllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzaznimpossible* 
_Ok no laughing... I tried my best.  

Blowing you a kiss:






Looking kind of like a very happy drunken snow princess:




_

 
Sister This Is Beautifullllllllllllll


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh NO!  Here we go with the UPS man coming to the door again- EVERY time I do one of these challenges, I end up with the UPS man at the door.

HAHAHHA

Keeps life exciting anyway.  

Hopefully I can come up with something fun........


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 9, 2005)

*My ICE QUEEN Look*

I was getting cranky last night because we wanted to go see Narnia today and there was supposed to be a huge winter storm that might prevent us.  (despite the fact that my six year old daughter insisted that she asked God to make the snow blow over us so why was I worried...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

So, I could not sleep and decided to become the ICE QUEEN.

BBwwwaaahhhhaaahhaaa

Oh yeah, no snow outside today either.  I know where to go when I really need something....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(UPDATE:  We did end up seeing the movie.  Fabulous movie, except the lack of makeup job on the ice queen.  The end scenes of her were the only ones that really showed any coordinated creativity at all.  But still good movie once I forced myself to ignore how she looked....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## user3 (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_I was getting cranky last night because we wanted to go see Narnia today and there was supposed to be a huge winter storm that might prevent us.  (despite the fact that my six year old daughter insisted that she asked God to make the snow blow over us so why was I worried...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

So, I could not sleep and decided to become the ICE QUEEN.

BBwwwaaahhhhaaahhaaa

Oh yeah, no snow outside today either.  I know where to go when I really need something....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

Great job! You did a great Ice Queen!

LOL @ your daughter. That is so cute!


----------



## user4 (Dec 9, 2005)

hehe ur daughter is sooo cute!!! so did u go see narnia? how was it??? hehe, well we got the snow and work let us leave early, so i did what all people do when it's cold and icy outside... i went shopping just for this look!!! i bought the starry night beauty kit thingy from sephora and came home and did this really cute thingy for this challenge... not as nice as the ones here... but i was happy with it... then i realized that........

I DONT HAVE MY CAMERA!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am so mad right now!!!


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_hehe ur daughter is sooo cute!!! so did u go see narnia? how was it??? hehe, well we got the snow and work let us leave early, so i did what all people do when it's cold and icy outside... i went shopping just for this look!!! i bought the starry night beauty kit thingy from sephora and came home and did this really cute thingy for this challenge... not as nice as the ones here... but i was happy with it... then i realized that........

I DONT HAVE MY CAMERA!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am so mad right now!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh that is SO unfair!  I would probably never have tried this challenge without my new camera.  The old one would have done a worse job capturing it!

I hope you can get a good look with photos I would LOVE to see it.   

Narnia was awesome- except the Ice Queen, which was a huge disappointment for me from the makeup aspect.  I mean, all they did was put pearlized white foundation on and vaseline on her eyelids with white pearl.  A few pearls glued to her lashes.  The hair was all the wrong color.  They would have been better to ice it up in color and then warm her up as the world thawed out.

At least the final scenes of her someone FINALLY did something a little creative, but seriously, the makeup here was worse than anything I have seen here!  Just hers though.  The rest of the cast was awesomely done.

Other than that the movie was spectacular.  We all loved it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can not wait to see if you can get some photos !


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Dec 10, 2005)

I got a snow day!!! Just like when I was a kid! We got a sleet storm and some snow yesterday, so all my meetings were canceled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wisely spent that time working on my snow girl face. 
Anyway, I tried... My ideas just didn't translate on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did the first face, and couldn't get the more subtle blues and the glitter to photograph, so I tried again, and looked like a big cartoon. Either way, I had fun doing it, and spent so much time on it, so I'll post them anyhow.




Since my blue wouldn't show up,so I photoshopped it in.








This one is an attempt to recreate my funky little christmas tree ornaments on my eye




The artistic up-the-nose shot, haha. I really did like the lip




I might have been socked in the eye by a large C-mas tree ornament :0








The pretties that were the inspiration, and the dog who can't leave them alone (Lucas, the worlds happiest boxer dog)


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_I was getting cranky last night because we wanted to go see Narnia today and there was supposed to be a huge winter storm that might prevent us.  (despite the fact that my six year old daughter insisted that she asked God to make the snow blow over us so why was I worried...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

So, I could not sleep and decided to become the ICE QUEEN.

BBwwwaaahhhhaaahhaaa

Oh yeah, no snow outside today either.  I know where to go when I really need something....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(UPDATE:  We did end up seeing the movie.  Fabulous movie, except the lack of makeup job on the ice queen.  The end scenes of her were the only ones that really showed any coordinated creativity at all.  But still good movie once I forced myself to ignore how she looked....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )









_

 
That is fabulous!


----------



## ishtarchick (Dec 11, 2005)

i was going for snow princess and ended up looking xena-snow princess-gone disco queen LOL
here's my pics, i played with photoshop on the last 2 so i look yellow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yes, i love snowflakes, could you tell?


----------



## Pei (Dec 11, 2005)

Ishtar chick, u're NOT a snow princess but a snow goddess!!!

Awesome work, love the "props'


----------



## nerdalicious (Dec 11, 2005)

I did a really awesome look and I can't find the cord for my camera, DISASTER!


----------



## colormust (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_i was going for snow princess and ended up looking xena-snow princess-gone disco queen LOL
here's my pics, i played with photoshop on the last 2 so i look yellow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yes, i love snowflakes, could you tell?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 
hotness


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 12, 2005)

*testing*

my first pictue here


----------



## aziajs (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrs_livingstone* 
_my first pictue here




_

 
Beautiful eyes!  I love that!


----------



## user4 (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_i was going for snow princess and ended up looking xena-snow princess-gone disco queen LOL
here's my pics, i played with photoshop on the last 2 so i look yellow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yes, i love snowflakes, could you tell?















_

 
u look awsome... u r freaking beautiful!!!


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_I got a snow day!!! Just like when I was a kid! We got a sleet storm and some snow yesterday, so all my meetings were canceled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wisely spent that time working on my snow girl face. 
Anyway, I tried... My ideas just didn't translate on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did the first face, and couldn't get the more subtle blues and the glitter to photograph, so I tried again, and looked like a big cartoon. Either way, I had fun doing it, and spent so much time on it, so I'll post them anyhow.




Since my blue wouldn't show up,so I photoshopped it in.








This one is an attempt to recreate my funky little christmas tree ornaments on my eye




The artistic up-the-nose shot, haha. I really did like the lip




I might have been socked in the eye by a large C-mas tree ornament :0








The pretties that were the inspiration, and the dog who can't leave them alone (Lucas, the worlds happiest boxer dog)



_

 

You are so creative!  I love the different ideas you had!  Great job.


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_i was going for snow princess and ended up looking xena-snow princess-gone disco queen LOL
here's my pics, i played with photoshop on the last 2 so i look yellow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




yes, i love snowflakes, could you tell?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I like it!  I think you look great. Nice job!


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrs_livingstone* 
_my first pictue here




_

 
Nice eyes.  I love the pastel colors.

Something like that would even have been better than the vaseline look they did in Narnia.


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_i was going for snow princess and ended up looking xena-snow princess-gone disco queen LOL
here's my pics, i played with photoshop on the last 2 so i look yellow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yes, i love snowflakes, could you tell_

 
BTW, what did you use on your eyes?


----------



## hazelinsight (Dec 12, 2005)

They all look great. I love lookin at these challanges


----------



## user3 (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## deathcabber (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_i was going for snow princess and ended up looking xena-snow princess-gone disco queen LOL
here's my pics, i played with photoshop on the last 2 so i look yellow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yes, i love snowflakes, could you tell?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 

That is simply stunning. I really mean it, thats gorgeous!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 13, 2005)

WOW! u girls look awesome! ishtarchick u look SOO pretty!!!


----------



## user4 (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_



_

 
this is great... love the bg!!!


----------



## ishtarchick (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_BTW, what did you use on your eyes?_

 
Pei, colormust, sxychika1014, deathcabber, coloqueen, everyone thank you guys!!! *smooches*  here's what i used

eyes
blue absinthe on lid
cinders to contour outer V
gingersoft to highlight
white gold pigment sparingly on highlight, inner corners and dabbed on lid
a bluer blue lower liner
blue absinthe to line inner rims
some cheapo glitter liner (two actually, one turquoise, one multicolored) on top lashes and lower lashes

face
rimmel stay matte powder
stereo rose msf
white gold dusted on for the sparkle effect

lips
dior lipstick in beighr fripon
clinique impossibly glossy in crushed opal.

and that snowflake tiara is actually a bracelet by swatch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## ishtarchick (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_this is great... love the bg!!!_

 
ITA, the image is so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you look beautiful as always.


----------



## user3 (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks Sexy & ishtarchick!

Everyone looks great! I love to see different takes on things when we do these challenges!

ishtarchick Where did you find all that snowflake stuff?


----------



## ishtarchick (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_Thanks Sexy & ishtarchick!

Everyone looks great! I love to see different takes on things when we do these challenges!

ishtarchick Where did you find all that snowflake stuff?_

 
LOL! i love snowflakes and stars, everything i see with this shape i get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the bracelet (my "tiara" in the pic) and the ring are from Swatch Jewelry, the ring is awesome, the snowflakes spin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i also have the watch but it was too chunky and big to look OK in the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the earrings my sis gave them to me, they're from the dollar store, cheap but i love them.
and the snowflakes i'm holding are from a garland i bought to decorate my bedroom for x-mas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so yeah, i'm the snow queen  lol


----------



## user3 (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_LOL! i love snowflakes and stars, everything i see with this shape i get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the bracelet (my "tiara" in the pic) and the ring are from Swatch Jewelry, the ring is awesome, the snowflakes spin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i also have the watch but it was too chunky and big to look OK in the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the earrings my sis gave them to me, they're from the dollar store, cheap but i love them.
and the snowflakes i'm holding are from a garland i bought to decorate my bedroom for x-mas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so yeah, i'm the snow queen  lol_

 

I love that watch!


----------



## moonrevel (Dec 13, 2005)

Normally, for something like this I would bathe myself in Kitschmas Pigment, but then I had another idea...I could be a yellow snow princess!  Haha, get it, yellow snow?  I crack myself up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Needless to say, there was much Nylon e/s and UD's Snow e/s involved.


----------



## user3 (Dec 13, 2005)

moonrevel what did you use on your lips? It is lovely!


----------



## moonrevel (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_moonrevel what did you use on your lips? It is lovely!_

 
It's Tanarama lipstick and Dame in a Dress Lipgelee!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_...I could be a yellow snow princess!  Haha, get it, yellow snow?  I crack myself up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha! I love it.


----------



## nerdalicious (Dec 14, 2005)

I'll try to remember what I used, I did this a while ago but I couldn't find the cord for my camera so I couldn't post.

EYES:
The lid and highlight colors were 3 different Colorevolution loose e/s blended together, I can figure out the colors if you want them
Cornflower pigment for liner
Some random Maybelline e/s for the white liner and on my brows to make them more pale
MAC glitter liner in Mercuric 
MF Lash Perfection mascara

FACE:
Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse foundation mixed with a ton of white gold pigment. It didnt show well in pictures but my whole face was sparkling.
Milani Luminous blush

LIPS:
Foundation over them, then an EL clear gloss that the name has rubbed off on that shines like an oil slick all different colors.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laceymeow* 
_ok this is my first attempt... but i'll do a better one later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was thinking a cold snow princess  i don't know why i'm even posting this, it's pretty bad and just a closed eye shot._

 
Wow This Is Gorgeous You Did A Fantastic Job


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_



_

 
Oh My Goodness This Is Beautifullllllllllllll!!!!!!


----------



## MiMaWa (Dec 15, 2005)

I hope this works...the specktra gallery won't accept a new picture right now...

I was going for a just came in from the snow flush on cheeks and nosey (and ears but you can't see) wwith flawless (I wish!) skin, natural but glossed lips and glossy eyes.









~Michelle


----------



## hazelinsight (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey ladies. I created a little figure i like to call Frosty to snow women and since i wasnt feeling well i figure her special power would be to get people sick. LOL but i hope you like the pics!! 












beware because i will come and get you when you least expect it lol


----------



## user3 (Dec 15, 2005)

hazelinsight I love the 2nd pic!


----------



## hazelinsight (Dec 15, 2005)

thank you very much


----------



## khadijah (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nerdalicious* 
_





FACE:
Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse foundation mixed with a ton of white gold pigment. It didnt show well in pictures but my whole face was sparkling.
Milani Luminous blush_

 
I LOVE YOUR SKIN! Its glowy but not shiny.. everybody's doing such a great job!


----------



## khadijah (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeffnerMM* 
_



_

 
Sooo gorgeous on that fair skin!! Do share whats on your lips & cheeks?


----------



## MiMaWa (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *khadijah* 
_Sooo gorgeous on that fair skin!! Do share whats on your lips & cheeks?_

 
The cheeks is NARS multiples in Cannes and Maui with Sephora Artist powder blush in #540 (pink shimmer) and lips is WnW butterscotch gloss.

~Michelle


----------



## Jude (Dec 17, 2005)

I am posting this again cuz I feel like it!  Neener neener neener....

yay for the whores!


----------



## DearDementia (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_I am posting this again cuz I feel like it!  Neener neener neener....

yay for the whores!



















_

 
I always did love this one.
Amazing.


----------



## user4 (Dec 18, 2005)

all u girls look gorgeous!!!


----------



## user4 (Dec 19, 2005)

Rach... Girl U Look Awsome!!!


----------



## black_crx (Dec 20, 2005)

What a great idea!! If it's permitted I would like to try also make myself as a snow princess...


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeffnerMM* 
_The cheeks is NARS multiples in Cannes and Maui with Sephora Artist powder blush in #540 (pink shimmer) and lips is WnW butterscotch gloss.

~Michelle_

 
Hey! I've seen you on the Twisted Fayte forums, I think...


----------



## black_crx (Dec 22, 2005)

Okay.. I tried it... here's the goddess of ice & snow of switzerland (the winter-wonderland):





















A friend worked with one of the pictures.. this is the result: 





I've got a few more pictures. I'll make a  fotd with them if it is okay for you people!?


----------



## MiMaWa (Dec 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_Hey! I've seen you on the Twisted Fayte forums, I think... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi then!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Its always wonderful to see other TF girls out and about

~Michelle


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 22, 2005)

Wowsa. I'm so impressed with these!  chilly indeed.


----------



## user3 (Dec 22, 2005)

black_crx that is lovely!


----------



## blondie521985 (Dec 23, 2005)

My take on the Snow Princess/Winter Wonderland theme...Couple pics of the eye makeup, Two full pics edited, and one not....


----------



## user3 (Dec 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondie521985* 
_




_

 

I LOVE this picture!


----------



## blondie521985 (Dec 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_I LOVE this picture!_

 
Thanks a lot dear!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondie521985* 
_








_

 
holy crap. i think i'm in love haha. amazing :]


----------



## Pei (Dec 26, 2005)

*Jude*

I always love the way u do ur MU, perfect.

Oh *blondie521985*! 

This look is so frosty, so beautiful and very magical!

Verrrry well done!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 27, 2005)

All Of The Pictures The Ladies Submitted Are Fabulous!


----------



## blondie521985 (Dec 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_holy crap. i think i'm in love haha. amazing :]_

 
Thanks so much!


----------



## blondie521985 (Dec 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_*Jude*

I always love the way u do ur MU, perfect.

Oh *blondie521985*! 

This look is so frosty, so beautiful and very magical!

Verrrry well done!_

 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Dec 27, 2005)

HeffnerMM urs is soooo cute!!


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 1, 2006)

I wish I had a digi cam


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 29, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## always.27 (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_i posted this on the last challange but i think it works well on this one better!

i dont know if you can do it but ima do it!




_

 
gorgeoussss!! how do you put the stars in pics?? what program?


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 7, 2006)

photoshop.


----------

